# Does anyone out there know anything about the artist C Varley?



## tropicalfish (May 30, 2012)

I have two pencil sketches with the name C Varley down the bottom of the sketches. I want to know how much they are worth and are they orginal by C Varley himself? Does anyone know who he is and have any info about C Varley? I have put the images up of one sketch. Any info would be of help thanks.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

lot of his stuff on ebay


----------



## tropicalfish (May 30, 2012)

diablo said:


> lot of his stuff on ebay


I know there is some on Ebay but i think it depends on the actual piece of art i have not found the sketches of what i have on Ebay. I did find some of his art here is the other piece of art in which i have.


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2012)

i`ve found the exact sketch it`s sold / selling at auction for £15 so not worth a great deal.

CatalogueHeadr

http://www.johntaylors.com/catalogues/0057/pics/A489.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornelius_Varley#Biography


----------



## tropicalfish (May 30, 2012)

diablo said:


> i`ve found the exact sketch it`s sold / selling at auction for £15 so not worth a great deal.
> 
> CatalogueHeadr
> 
> ...


wow you found the exact sketch, now i know it is not worth a great deal but thank you. Better than nothing at all i suppose.


----------

